# Is anyone planning on travelling to the Continent soon?



## GMJ (May 10, 2021)

From next Monday I believe, international travel will be allowed from the UK. 

Is anyone planning to take their MH across the Channel (or down to Spain) in the immediate future? 

I believe France and Spain are both on the 'Amber' list regarding travel rules.


----------



## jacquigem (May 10, 2021)

We have been living in Valencia region south of Alicante for some months now. I am told the Valencia region has the lowest covid figures in all of the Iberian peninsula, Portugal included. Up until recently the Valencia borders have been closed. Campsites are around half full. Wildcamping in Valencia region is being banned from a date in May. All in all we feel very safe, take precautions as do the vast majority of others. I have dates for my 2 jabs and they are hoping to jab the under 50's in the next month or two. Weather has been a bit disappointing but still much better than UK, always shorts and t shirts


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2021)

Not immediately but am planning to go to the abenteuer allured show in Germany at the end of July. Then will head over to eastern Germany after show.
Will see what's required nearer the time.
Still plenty of time for it all to be cancelled.


----------



## TeamRienza (May 10, 2021)

We hold an Irish Ferries booking for Dublin/Cherbourg carried over from 2020. I am not sure if it can be carried through to 2022. At the start of the pandemic they carried bookings forward for use in 2021. We got a refund on one trip immediately and opted to carry the second forward to this year.

We will not seek to visit France until September at the earliest, and only then if we feel confident of the conditions and believe that we would get enjoyment from it.

We may opt to convert the ticket from France as the destination to Holyhead, the prices of the Ferries are remarkably similar considering one trip is 18 hours with cabin and the other is 3 hours!

Most years we do a trip to Holyhead and then visit some C&CC temporary holiday sites and CLs. This may become our main holiday this year assuming no deterioration in the situation. In fact we were doing this in March of 2020 and had to cut short and return home when the restrictions first were Announced.

Davy


----------



## jagmanx (May 10, 2021)

You may have seen mpost aboot returning to uk from Thailand

We will therefore avoid all complications and simply tour Mainland UK this summer
Not willing to invite stress levels by unkown border/covid/Brexit issues.
Unless you have property or family across the channel it seems an unnecessary hazard (to me)
So in a sense "Covid has outperformed Brexit" I trust this statement will not be deemed unworthy !


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 10, 2021)

As much as we would like to, I feel it is still a bit too soon, so will re evaluate next year


----------



## Phantom (May 10, 2021)

It was supposed to have been last winter but that just didn't happen. We guess that it will likely take a fair while for Brexit and Covid to settle down so have bought a property project to tide us over with something to do. When finished next year we plan to travel abroad but just do the occasional UK trip this year.


----------



## suneye (May 11, 2021)

Hoping to go to Norway in August but depends on situation.


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2021)

GMJ said:


> From next Monday I believe, international travel will be allowed from the UK.


Yes get it booked quick we have


----------



## GMJ (May 12, 2021)

witzend said:


> Yes get it booked quick we have



Nice one. When are you off?


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> You may have seen mpost aboot returning to uk from Thailand
> We will therefore avoid all complications and simply tour Mainland UK this summer
> Not willing to invite stress levels by unkown border/covid/Brexit issues.


Reading this why take the risk & expense thats involved in coming from Thailand just to tour UK


----------



## jagmanx (May 12, 2021)

Ok..I see where you are coming from !

It is our normal routine
The initial risk being ..failing the PCR in Bangkok..Thats a C'est La Vie item
secondary risk ..getting back into Thailand...I have a long term visa and covid vaccine may well allow easy re-entry in October

The motorhome has been in storage too long
Vaccinations very slow here
Cases rising here
Vaccinations available to us in UK
Expense is part of our yearly spend..(OK significantly more this year)

I will add that if it all goes bad then we will look to sell the motorhome etc
However (Covid allowing) we have future trips in mind eg Scandinavia

Finally a financial hit in one year is not a problem...You may recall..we planned a "Canada trip" at a basic cost of about £9,000
Tht is now languishing in our bank !


----------



## Blue yonder (Jun 2, 2021)

Just booked our ferry to Spain in September. Our 1st two choices for sailing were booked up, not sure if that means the boats will be busy or whether they are restricting numbers per ship.
Fingers crossed, it wont be cancelled


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 2, 2021)

From next mon I can cross the border to a strange land.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 3, 2021)

Blue yonder said:


> Just booked our ferry to Spain in September. Our 1st two choices for sailing were booked up, not sure if that means the boats will be busy or whether they are restricting numbers per ship.
> Fingers crossed, it wont be cancelled



Nice one. Fingers crossed for you.

We will be making our decision by the end of June on whether we will be going abroad in September. Choices in order of preference are Italy, France or Ireland. Failing that I think London, Essex and East Anglia will be the alternative.


----------

